# 4 trees in Dane Co



## ibrown (Apr 24, 2007)

Champion Tree inspectors,
There are 4 trees that need measurements updated in Dane county. There is a Black Oak in Verona, Common Honeylocust in Mazomanie, and two Southern Catalpas in Cambridge. I have more detailed location information for each but didn't want to make this post so long. Please let me know if you'd be interested/able to measure any of these trees. Thank you very much.
Ian
[email protected]
(608) 264-8852


----------

